# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Need Help... Moving to Europe!!

## MissK

Hi Everyone!
I am in desperate need of help. I am currently a teacher living in the United States and I am planning on moving somewhere in Europe. I am young and have no kids or husband so I am planning on moving for just a year or two to experience other cultures. I need to work somewhere where I can afford to live as well as get some sort of job and Visa. I like warm weather and not sure if I can handle cloudy cold days (plus I heard London is VERY exspensive). Barcelona seems to be my top choice so far, but I am really open to any ideas. How does everyone like Barcelona? Do they accept Americans very well? I only speak English, but love to learn a new language. 

Some jobs I have considered is teaching english, nanny, au pair... really anything that pays the bills. Has anyone experienced getting a TEFL certificate? Any suggestions regarding a job?

Any help and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

Well. Life isn't very cheap in Europe any longer. Not even in the once "cheap" countries. 

Teaching English. Yes, there are some countries where teaching English is always an open option and I don't mean to be unkind but teaching a language normally requires good speaking and writing skills.




> ... I heard London is VERY *exspensive* ...


Anyway, most of western Europe has English as required in the schools and the majority of them take those classes serioulsy so you might be out of luck. However, I can recommend several eastern European countries such as Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, the former Yugoslavia, etc. The weather, naturally, depends on how far south you'd like to be. 

There are many people teaching English in the "east" where the cost of living is low and lodging is cheap. That would be my best advice. But I would brush up on my grammar because English is "in". :)

----------


## Kissapray

I know you said that you want to move to Europe; but, just a suggestion, you may want to try Australia, New Zealand or maybe Canada. These are the places I have been looking at. I have been unemployed for a long time and thought maybe these places would have more job offers but, maybe I'm just too hopeful. I definitely would not want to teach English, I know that for sure.

----------


## Reinaert

Well, use your common sense. That's the idea.

In Europe the larger cities are expensive.. London, Paris, Amsterdam, wherever you go. 

If you are a typical tourist for big cities, you can have an affordable time in Europe by just looking for the supermarkets.
In general, the more employees, the higher the prizes. 

If you are more interested in the countryside, use the train. Visit some smaller cities.
Especially the older ones. 
A tip: Find out cities with a University, and what kind of stuff they teach.
It gives you an idea of the students you may meet.

----------


## Canek

barcelona is a horrid city. full of racist people. avoid spain if you want to go to europe.

latam is the better place to life in the world. we have everything here.

----------


## JamesWorsham

I know you said that you want to move to Europe

----------


## Craigston

that would be difficult for you. Try to stop and think again.

----------


## hailstorm

I agree. It will be very difficult if you are not used to the means of living in Europe. Plus it is very expensive to live there.

----------


## brittney.smith

I want to move Europe

----------


## AmondoO

How about Poland? The weather is fine, the prices are low and you can find a job 100%

----------

